# Sticky  Live foods for bettas



## Fishy friend2

Bloodworms










Bio
Blood worms are very common live foods that can be easily found at a wider range of pet stores, they are no where nearly as common as live foods such as brine shrimp though. Bloodworms are small red worm looking creatures, they are actually midge larvae So I wouldn't recommend keeping them longer inside your house than needed.

Brine Shrimp (Artemia)










Bio
Brine shrimp are most likely the easiest to cultivate, most common live food available on the market today for fish, they usually are fed to juvenile or small fish as they loose there nutritional value as they get bigger. By the time they are bigger they have already lost most of there nutritional value so there are little reasons to feed them to a larger fish, while a smaller fish would readily except the smaller, younger ones that have a high nutrition content. Larger fish are unlikely to eat such small foods

Mosquito larvae










Bio
Mosquito larvae are one of my personal favorite foods to feed to my fish. They absolutely love the mosquito larvae and the way that the larvae wiggles around, since this is mosquito larvae though it is another live food I wouldn't recommend keeping or cultivating inside. It is somewhat uncommon to findin stored though, I would only recommend getting them if you can find somewhere reputable to purchase them from

Black worms










Bio
Black worms are very nutritional for bettas. They are known to carry certain parasites though if left untreated and if aquaried from the wild. there are quite a few sellers of black worms online and I out definitely recommend those. Bettas really enjoy black worms 

Daphnia










Bio
Daphnia is a fairly common aquarium food in the trade, mostly used in Betta keeping for bloated bettas as it helps them especially bettas that have been over fed. Most fish readily accept this food and it is widely available, also very easy to cultivate on your own. This particular food is also known as water fleas. I have found frozen varieties of this food at petsmart before

Vinegar eels










Bio
Vinegar eels get there name from commonly occuring in vinegar, they are easily found and cultivated too. They are sold like micro worms and in cultures that are easy to do. They are ideal for most small adult species of fish such as smaller tetras, micro rasboras, along with fry too


Glassworms










Bio
Glass worms are Phantom midge larvae, somewhat similar to bloodworms but smaller suited for smaller fish, but can also be consumed by bettas as well. They are somewhat uncommon but can be cultivated in an outdoor pong given that you keep them vey clean, sanitizer etc, I would more so recommend buying from a reputable fish store/shop instead of going through the hassle of raising your own.

Micro worms










Bio
Micro worms are very small creatures commonly sold and aquaried in the aquarium trade, they are mostly used for raising and feeding fry due to there small size. Micro worms are somewhat easy to cultivate. 



*Credits for pictures ONLY*
http://www.uwlax.edu/biology/Zoo-Lab/Lab-07/Vinegar-Eels-1.htm
http://www.buymicroworms.com/
http://www.thefishguide.com/glass-worms-chaoborus-or-corethra-larvae
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-113...-aquarium-fish-and-live-bait-for-fishing.html
http://people.westminstercollege.edu/faculty/tharrison/gslfood/studentpages/brine.html
http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/larvae.html
http://www.wormman.com/pd_california.cfm
http://www.caudata.org/daphnia/


----------



## yannis2307

4 threads! man you like writing tutorials and helping threads!


----------



## Fishy friend2

Thanks. Lol. I already made all of those threads for another forum. I decided I would post them on here as well


----------



## WildForFish

Excellent Job!!


----------



## Betta man

Good!!! Keep it up.


----------



## Fishy friend2

I just made 3 more. Nano fish, Gender of your betta, and Diseases!


----------



## Betta man

Good! keep it up!


----------



## morla

Thats very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Chard56

Someone needs to proof read and check for correct spelling and sound information before actually posting this and giving confusing and fictional statements!


----------



## Fishy friend2

Chard56 said:


> Someone needs to proof read and check for correct spelling and sound information before actually posting this and giving confusing and fictional statements!


People should tell chard to shut-up! and mind his own business.. just get back to breeding your sucky bettas that NOBODY likes. i always am advised to stay away from you and I tell others the same...


----------



## Guest

Fishy friend2 said:


> People should tell chard to shut-up! and mind his own business.. just get back to breeding your sucky bettas that NOBODY likes. i always am advised to stay away from you and I tell others the same...


Be nice to Chard56, Fishyfriend2! Chard56 has been successful in breeding his bettas and he knows a lot more about them than you do. Chard56's bettas are not sucky at all!!!!!!!!!!! Fishyfriend2, you can learn a thing or two from the experienced betta breeders, like Chard56 who are/were successful in breeding bettas and raising the fry.


----------



## Fishy friend2

Okay. Chard doesn't have any where near show quality fish and I've never seen more than one good one produced from him. He is not Expereinced and thinks his methods are always right, he's very rude and always thinks he's right I don't like chard nor his fish. He is not very "Expereinced" IMO if he thinks 88 is too high of a temperature for fry. I don't every trust his judgment and opinion. Also, the only things I've learned from him are false. I rather trust Kayla, and Gerald griffin, Rachel hattig, Karen Mac Auley, and sherolyn Craig. The last two breeders are number 1 and 2 ranked breeders in the USA. And Gerald griffin is an IBC judge. He is also very Expereinced with wild bettas http://www.ibcbettas.org/smp/articles/wild_bettas.html and is a leader of a new chapter in the IBC. This chapter is located in Oklahoma. I and a few other people are also forming an IBC club in our area with Sherolyn Craig.


----------



## Guest

Fishy friend2 said:


> Okay. Chard doesn't have any where near show quality fish and I've never seen more than one good one produced from him. He is not Expereinced and thinks his methods are always right, he's very rude and always thinks he's right I don't like chard nor his fish. He is not very "Expereinced" IMO if he thinks 88 is too high of a temperature for fry. I don't every trust his judgment and opinion. Also, the only things I've learned from him are false. I rather trust Kayla, and Gerald griffin, Rachel hattig, Karen Mac Auley, and sherolyn Craig. The last two breeders are number 1 and 2 ranked breeders in the USA. And Gerald griffin is an IBC judge


Why don't you look at his photos of his fish? 88 degrees can be too high of a temp for betta fry. I have to read up on that one. 

That is your opinion on Chard56. But being rude to Chard56 is not right. He has been breeding bettas longer than you have. Not every method he does will work for everyone. He states what has worked for him and hopefully it works for others as well. I don't think that he thinks that his methods are always right. 

I don't think that Chard56 is rude at all. Maybe the reason why you think that the things that you have learned from him are false is because you have done them incorrectly.


----------



## mikkolopez

Very helpful as I am considering Bettas in the 20g i am getting this Wednesday.


----------



## Betta man

I wouldn't breed bettas unless you've read a lot about them. Also, it's good to have decap brine shrimp. In my experience, fry love it.


----------



## Jeane09

Is it true that bloodworms can cause allergy reaction? I've been feeding mine to the betta w/tweezers because I read that somewhere.


----------



## lohachata

many peoplke are very much allergic to bloodworms..i am one of them...


----------



## Ice

I, too use tweezers when feeding fish freeze dried bloodworms. Not allergic to them either. Just thought it would be easier to control the amount of bloodworms I feed my fish.


----------

